# Tire suggestions



## Chitown goat (Feb 10, 2012)

I just picked up a set of csl replica vb3 rims for my gto and was looking for tire suggestions. Front rim size is 19x8.5 40 mm offset and the rear is 19x9.5 45 mm offset. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Would help to know how you plan to drive the car... street, drag, road course, warm/col weather?


----------



## Chitown goat (Feb 10, 2012)

Street. I live in the Chicagoland area and drive it during the spring/summer. I put it away for the winter so I'm looking for a nice tire to accommodate that. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Goat51 (Oct 27, 2015)

*Midwest - Tire use*

Add me into this. My ride has had BFGoodrich kdw's which are sweet looking treads. the traction in summer heat is half decent. They are noisy but you can't really hear the hum after 40mph from the aftermarket exhaust.

Here's the situation: 
I store my car and the garage gets below 32F. I drive with no snow and the outside temp may be 32F-40F.

I've read all the latest on the tire urls for: Mich SuperSport/Bridgestone/Dunlop/BFGoodrich etc. All the Max Summer tires say don't drive in snow (duh) and some say don't store below 40F.

So we need a good tire that we can drive in these temps and can be stored below freezing AND wont crack from the storage.

Who has experience with the MaxSummer tires in these conditions?
We know the grip is null in the cold weather but we're not jacking on the throttle anyways. We just drive our cars and save the piunding for when it's warm.

Please share what you can...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Goat51 said:


> Add me into this. My ride has had BFGoodrich kdw's which are sweet looking treads. the traction in summer heat is half decent. They are noisy but you can't really hear the hum after 40mph from the aftermarket exhaust.
> 
> Here's the situation:
> I store my car and the garage gets below 32F. I drive with no snow and the outside temp may be 32F-40F.
> ...


After my 2nd set of the Goodrich OEM tires needed replaced I researched a GOOD 3 season tire. I took into account performance, durability, lifespan, quality and price. I ended up purchasing Hankooks. I now have Hankooks on my:

2005 GTO
2002 Trans-Am
2009 Dodge Challenger 
Once my wife's Grand-Am needs replacement tires I will most probably buy another set.

I get ALL my tires at Discount Tire Direct.
Other friends are buying Hankooks. I am not a salesman for Hankooks I go with what works for me.

You're gonna get many opinions on what is the 'best' tire. I've had many different manufacturers tires over 40 years. I like the Hankooks so do others I know that tried them.


----------



## Goat51 (Oct 27, 2015)

GTO JUDGE said:


> After my 2nd set of the Goodrich OEM tires needed replaced I researched a GOOD 3 season tire. I took into account performance, durability, lifespan, quality and price. I ended up purchasing Hankooks. I now have Hankooks on my:
> 
> 2005 GTO
> 2002 Trans-Am
> ...


Thanks for the opinions, I'll take a look at'em


----------



## Goat51 (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow guys, I got a huge deal!!. I bought the Hankook Ventus V12 Evo12s - k120s. I went with a square set-up: 235/40/18. I was shopping Mich, PSS/Bridgestone, the whole lot and a staggered set-up. I just put $600 in parts and expect more this year. I couldn't stomach dropping $800 for rubber (PSS). So what the heck, new rubber and springs shocks in front/rear this year. Whoohoo 

Ebay/Hankook/Discount tire have $100 off a set of 4. I paid about $105/ tire. Out of stock in the twin cities, I rolled into the Plymouth, MN location, with a copy of the coupon and order a set. Due next Thursday, I walked out the door with a price tag of $555. I'm jacked.


----------



## Edu Pontiac64 (Mar 25, 2016)

Goat51 said:


> Thanks for the opinions, I'll take a look at'em


Sorry, I m restoring my 2+2 1964, Do you know what look beeter to use a 235/15/50 or 235/14/50, anybody could guide with any picture if there are. I live in Argentina and is not so eady to finds wheels.
regards


----------



## Goat51 (Oct 27, 2015)

hmm, do you mean: 235 section width, 50 aspect ratio and rim size either 14 or 15 inch? So after a quick check, I don't see that size in existence.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Goat51 said:


> Wow guys, I got a huge deal!!. I bought the Hankook Ventus V12 Evo12s - k120s. I went with a square set-up: 235/40/18. I was shopping Mich, PSS/Bridgestone, the whole lot and a staggered set-up. I just put $600 in parts and expect more this year. I couldn't stomach dropping $800 for rubber (PSS). So what the heck, new rubber and springs shocks in front/rear this year. Whoohoo
> 
> Ebay/Hankook/Discount tire have $100 off a set of 4. I paid about $105/ tire. Out of stock in the twin cities, I rolled into the Plymouth, MN location, with a copy of the coupon and order a set. Due next Thursday, I walked out the door with a price tag of $555. I'm jacked.


Nice tire. Thought you may find them a good bargain.


----------



## papousr58 (Oct 16, 2014)

good morning to all i personally use my 06 w/automatic fair weather only no snow not i pa. .i use continental dw summer only they made a huge difference to what was on the car when i first got it.oct. 2014.have a good one people thanks.


----------



## Goat51 (Oct 27, 2015)

Tire update - I've had the Hankooks and put a few hundred miles on'em. Weather in Minneapolis has warmed to the 60s/70s. Once the tires are warmed, they corner really well and I can feel & hear when they are starting to slide. I haven't done a full WOT from standstill yet. When I'm rolling 20mph + and mash the pedal and go WOT, they still chirp on the 1st-2nd shift (approx 55mph) and I'll find out in the next month if the 2nd-3rd chirp happens around 90mph. (It did with the old KDWs)... cheers!


----------

